# More stolen herps



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200703/s1874643.htm
*Police p<H1>Police probe $30,000 reptile theft*

Detectives at Bass, south-east of Melbourne, are investigating the theft of $30,000 worth of reptiles.
The animals, including blue-tongue lizards, bearded dragons, pythons and freshwater crocodiles were stolen from the Wildlife Wonderland park this morning.
It is believed thieves entered the park about 7:45am AEDT, gaining entry to an educational facility where the reptiles were on display.
Anyone with information about the theft should contact Crimestoppers.


</H1> .


----------



## kullafullsnake (Mar 18, 2007)

loosers if u cant afford a reptile no need to steal someone elses i dont own a single snake yet but i havnt rushed off and stolen someone elses, i hope the crocodiles eat there arm or leg or something either that or the cops get them


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 18, 2007)

becoming way to common


----------



## Hsut77 (Mar 18, 2007)

Just caught the end of the story on the news, bloody unbeliveable!!!!!!!!


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 18, 2007)

Its going to get worse. They are invading houses and holding people at gunpoint for a few puppies worth 1000 each.
Considering reptiles don't bark, whimper, need constant attention, take up space .............


----------



## slim6y (Mar 18, 2007)

They sound stolen to order - how many people must have been getting these animals to steal? There's some logisitcs going on there!

What sort of security did the wildlife park have? I would have thought with $30000 worth of reptiles you'd have some security.

Anyhow, it sux, and sux big time. I really don't like theives at all. I hope the police find and return all the animals as soon as possible.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yea poor herps.. wonder how good of care these reptiles are getting.. its a bit of a worry..Don't they cut ur hands off somewhere for stealing.. that mite deter them a bit


----------



## SnakeLover(coastals) (Mar 18, 2007)

i hope the police catch these crooks i hope those snakes lizard and crocs arent being harmed in anyway i to hope the croc bites there arm or leg off or something and what makes it worse is it was an educational faciity now those kids out there will miss out.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 18, 2007)

This item has some more detail:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/national/thieves-steal-rare-reptiles/2007/03/18/1174152870246.html


----------



## krusty (Mar 18, 2007)

i hate reading these sort of threads,it makes me feel sick.


----------



## cobb (Mar 18, 2007)

people like that deserve to be shot...i hope they picked up a venomous snake thinking it was a python and they got bitten and they thought nothing of it. and then died.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 18, 2007)

There must have been a few albinos amongst those bluey... $20000-30000 worth??! :?


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope that the herps are all ok. More than likely on there way overseas. Bluddy smugglers!


----------



## DragonKeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

[email protected]! They will probably end up dying because those a$$holes cannot care for them! and if it was for money why not get exotics or something not bluetongues worth $70 each?


----------



## boydii (Mar 18, 2007)

gosh as soon as i start getting into breeding the more xpensive snakes ill defiantly be getting security i feel for those that have lost herps to thieves


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 19, 2007)

Some guy was found in his car in Frankston, unconcious, with a baby croc and a bag of lizards in the back seat..just heard it on the radio.The guy is in a stable condition.


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 19, 2007)

Whats up with him do you know? OD or did he cop one from a ven.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> Some guy was found in his car in Frankston, unconcious, with a baby croc and a bag of lizards in the back seat..just heard it on the radio.The guy is in a stable condition.




Maybe he'd been herp hunting in his sleep??  You know, sleepherpwalking


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 19, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> <snip>or did he cop one from a ven.


 
Oh how wonderful if he did !!


----------



## pythoness (Mar 19, 2007)

hopefully kama will cop him, or a tiapan, either way 
anyone heard any more on this, i would laugh my guts out if the theif was tagged by his bounty, too good.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...ped-beside-croc/2007/03/19/1174152921467.html
AMBULANCE officers treating a man who turned out to have suffered a suspected epileptic fit while behind the wheel of a car early this morning were forced to call police when they spotted what turned out to be a stolen crocodile in the front seat.
It was later identified as one of several reptiles reported stolen from a children's education centre in Gippsland yesterday morning.
Several more were found in the car when ambulance officers were called to assess the man after he was seen slumped over the wheel of the car at the corner of Havana Crescent and Bowman Court on the Karingal estate, at Frankston, about 5.30am.
Sergeant Darren Hedge of Frankston Police was further surprised by what the find would lead to.
"Upon arrival, the ambulance officers let us know that there was a crocodile on the front seat," Sergeant Hedge said.
"So we had a look and sure enough there was a crocodile and in the back there was a few lizards and reptiles and a snake."
Sergeant Hedge said he had seen a report of the wildlife theft on a television news bulletin, and guessed the find was related and contacted the victims of that crime.
"And sure enough they've come up here and identified them as theirs," he said.
Sergeant Hedge said that while the 21-year-old Frankston man found with the animals was taken "in a disoriented state" to Frankston Hospital, where he remains under observation, he had neither been bitten by something or even affected by any other substance.
"No, we don't believe so. We don't believe that's the case. We all thought that, but don't now believe that's the case," he said.
"Ambulance officers believed he might have suffered an epileptic fit or something."
However, Sergeant Hedge said, not all of the missing animals have been accounted for.
Up to $15,000 worth of reptiles were reported stolen from Wildlife Wonderland in the Gippsland town of Bass early yesterday.
Park owner Jason Watson had yesterday told _The Age_ he was "terrified" for the animals which included bearded dragons, water dragons, blue-tongued lizards, pink-tongued skinks, children's pythons and a 60-centimetre freshwater crocodile.
Oddly, the thieves did not take some of the most valuable creatures, including several frill-neck lizards worth up to $3500 each.
theage.com.au


----------



## pythoness (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks baz. too bad he didn't get his theiving fingers bitten off by the croc


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 19, 2007)

I didnt know frillies were worth $3500 each, lol,


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 19, 2007)

Im thinking the press have tried to make the story more dramatic than it was.


> and in the back there was a few lizards and reptiles and a snake."


I love this line


----------



## pythoness (Mar 19, 2007)

oooooo a SNAKE!!!!!!! agggg run for your lives:S


----------



## cris (Mar 19, 2007)

and ppl say that calling beardies venomous was over the top :lol:

good to see a happy ending.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 19, 2007)

The Age has been updating the story:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...ped-beside-croc/2007/03/19/1174152921467.html


----------



## Possum (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,21406035-5001028,00.html


----------



## Inkslinger (Mar 19, 2007)

Know the owners well (too well) the animals were probably taken in lieu of money owed to him, set up for Steve Irwins memory crap was bought long before his death, as a purely money making venture!! How do I know this was invited to come on board and make a killing.
They also set up donation tables at shopping centres portraying the fact they are a wildlife haven crap crap crap in it for the money nothing else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 19, 2007)

fancy finding reptiles on the back seat WITH lizards and a snake. what next.
cheers:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Mar 19, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> I didnt know frillies were worth $3500 each, lol,



Yeah they are, do you want to buy some off me


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Know the owners well (too well) the animals were probably taken in lieu of money owed to him, set up for Steve Irwins memory crap was bought long before his death, as a purely money making venture!! How do I know this was invited to come on board and make a killing.
> They also set up donation tables at shopping centres portraying the fact they are a wildlife haven crap crap crap in it for the money nothing else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



soooo you don't like them then?


----------



## Inkslinger (Mar 19, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> soooo you don't like them then?



Dont like them thats a bit harsh, bought into the park last June mmmmm when did Steve Irwin Die?
The person who stole the herps lives in the same area
Inflated prices on the value of the herps
Depise them more like
They have just managed to put everyones herps at risk general herp theiving type public will be thinking wow if thats what blueys are worth I know "joe blogs" has got such n such, so olets rip em off and make a quick buck.

Despise is a better word:x


----------



## herptrader (Mar 19, 2007)

There have been a few talk back opportunities in Melbourne. If I had not been on my bike riding home from the office at the time I would have called into 774 (abc) mainly just to set the record straight on the price thing.... but also to spruke the value in keeping herps.


----------



## cement (Mar 19, 2007)

The coppers do the same with drug busts, amp up the worth. Makes for a good story for all the citizens.


----------



## paul4 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like someone overestimated a little bit i think, and i wonder if they had insurance? Hmmm
It is just out of control at the moment and i hope they get caught the *******s!!!


----------



## herptrader (Mar 19, 2007)

The Age now have a video up.

Aparently one of the still missing pythons was "pregnant" (at this time of year??) no doubt increasing it value from a media perspective .


http://media.fairfax.com.au/?sy=age&category=Breaking%20News&rid=26584


----------



## herptrader (Mar 20, 2007)

"*Man charged over theft of reptiles*" - the press are enjoying this one...
http://www.theage.com.au/news/Natio...eft-of-reptiles/2007/03/20/1174153007983.html


----------



## slim6y (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey... it's the children's pythons that are worth $9999 each... the blueys and beardies make up the other $2. Geez, get it right 

Well, most are safe back now, except for $0.50 worth of blueys and beardies....


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 20, 2007)

This is why I don't read the news.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 20, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> This is why I don't read the news.



Oh.. I thought it was because you couldn't read... or they don't print in blue


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2007)

Im a security guard and agree that parks that have these expensive reptiles should have a guards after hours or 24-7 but its very hard to be able to afford the cost of a guard as it can cost big buck more money needs to be put implaced for our small parks because they are the ones being targeted as thieves know that they can basically jump over a fence and go shopping.some parks where i live they dont just steel them they hurt the animals in the park.they are coming up with way's to make it affordable to have security.I would do it for free but im like every body els have to make a living .always keep your house locked and have some type of deterrent or alarm even if your away have some one check up for you because if some one breaks in your home they arnt just going to take your tv and stuff. Thieves probably dont have a phobia with reptiles if there game to break the dwelling of your property there game to steel your reptiles......let this be a lesson and not let this happen to us...because justice will probably let the person get away with it in the end.if he came into my place and i caught him i would make sure that this person gets what he deserves (if he is lucky to even make it to a magistrate)protect your self and use nessercary force what ever it take's for your own safety.thieves dont care.


----------



## raptor (Mar 20, 2007)

I've seen the car the herps were found in parked out the front of their house on more than one occasion. The publicity isn't hurting them either. This pair are close on the dodgiest lot in Melbourne's herp scene. I've known them personally for close on 6 years, & some of their antics have been unbelievable. Now one of the Sydney papers is headlining "Crocs stolen from Irwin park". Nothing makes me sick!


----------



## yans40 (Mar 20, 2007)

This is getting very interesting. If it is an insurance scam, hopefully the perpetrator will sing like a canary and land everyone involved in the [email protected] I will be following this story with great interest.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 20, 2007)

raptor said:


> I've seen the car the herps were found in parked out the front of their house on more than one occasion. The publicity isn't hurting them either. This pair are close on the dodgiest lot in Melbourne's herp scene. I've known them personally for close on 6 years, & some of their antics have been unbelievable. Now one of the Sydney papers is headlining "Crocs stolen from Irwin park". Nothing makes me sick!



I seriously hope you have informed the police of this, because otherwise that's just malicious slander.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 20, 2007)

herptrader said:


> Aparently one of the still missing pythons was "pregnant" (at this time of year??) no doubt increasing it value from a media perspective .



One of the first reports he said that several of the animals were 'pregnant' because it was the middle of the breeding season, or something similar, and if not looked after they would have trouble 'passing the babies'.



Hix


----------



## raptor (Mar 20, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I seriously hope you have informed the police of this, because otherwise that's just malicious slander.


 Those that know me know I'm not into slander or libel, malicious or otherwise. While my money's on an insurance job, the culprit may well have taken the animals without permission (& I could have an educated guess at the reason for that) but the fact remains that childrens, blueys & one freshie aren't worth anything like the figure quoted, & I'll bet the "pregnant" snakes manage to spontaneously lose the eggs before their return. A claim still goes in, they still come out in front, with loads of free publicity. If nothing else, trading on a dead blokes name should hint at their bona fides.


----------



## pythoness (Mar 20, 2007)

saw them on an interview with Kerryann Kennily (sp) this morning while channel flicking, promotoing snakes as pets and giving details how to get licences etc on their web and the ninemsn web for morning show. lol.


----------



## raptor (Mar 20, 2007)

I haven't seen any updates on this one on the tube today, but being an amateur prophet (lol) I'll take a shot in the dark that the "culprit's" name turns out to be James.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 20, 2007)

raptor said:


> Those that know me know I'm not into slander or libel, malicious or otherwise. While my money's on an insurance job, the culprit may well have taken the animals without permission (& I could have an educated guess at the reason for that) but the fact remains that childrens, blueys & one freshie aren't worth anything like the figure quoted, & I'll bet the "pregnant" snakes manage to spontaneously lose the eggs before their return. A claim still goes in, they still come out in front, with loads of free publicity. If nothing else, trading on a dead blokes name should hint at their bona fides.



hehe... I wasn't making a dig - sorry if it sounded that way, but I just think that all information like that should be reported to the police to stop people exploiting the system.

I guess it's up to you... but telling us really doesn't stop this occuring, just makes me feel sad that it does!


----------



## Jozz (Mar 20, 2007)

RAPTOR!

I really do hope you ring the crime hotline, or whatever it is, and give them any information you have.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 20, 2007)

i know the guy who got his herps stolen, but i havent heard anything about them.


----------



## raptor (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, the perp WASN'T James, but why Andy (also known to me) was driving James's car is a bit of a mystery. Although I have my own personal suspicions as to what happened, I'm not going to be drawn into any speculation about it, as it WOULD be speculation. BTW for those that haven't heard, the magistrate reduced the value to a still inflated, but more reasonable, $10,000


----------

